# Grundlagentraining MTB vs. Roady



## Monday (26. Februar 2006)

hallo,

wie sieht das bei euch mit dem grundlagen training aus? seit ihr alle fleißig am
asphaltkilometer fressen mit dem rennrad oder gibt´s auch leute die auschließlich auf dem mtb trainieren?


----------



## HB76 (26. Februar 2006)

ich ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (26. Februar 2006)

Für Grundlagentraining in der Ebene ist ein Rennrad einfach nicht zu toppen.
Ich bin selbst jahrelang mit meinem MTB und Slick-Bereifung unterwegs gewesen, mit dem Resultat, daß andauernd die kleinen Ritzel an der Kassette verschlissen waren.(Dem großen Kettenblatt tat's auch nicht grad gut) 

Ein Rennrad bietet dir optimale Abstufung der Gänge, viele Griffmöglichkeiten und nicht zuletzt eine Menge Spaß und Speed auf Asphalt 

Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren ein günstiges, gebrauchtes RR gekauft und den Schritt nicht bereut!!


----------



## Monday (26. Februar 2006)

@ csb ich mache das grundlagentraining seit ca. 97 auf dem rennrad, es macht mir aber nicht mehr soviel spaß und überlege das training auf ein hardtail und mit slicks zu verschieben.

habe zu dem thema mal ein interview in der bsn mit dem wolfram kurschart gelesen, aussage von ihm war, das er aus fun gründen nur noch mit dem mtb trainiert. und da der herr ja profi ist, muß das doch auch gut funktionieren.

für den trainingseffekt ist doch die gefahrene zeit in der entsprechenden pulsfrequenz wichtig oder irre ich ?


----------



## Hugo (26. Februar 2006)

auf der straße isses deutlich einfacher effizient zu trainiern.
mit dem mtb wüsst ich hier nicht (spessart) wie ich z.b. 5std grundlage machen sollte am stück...da gehts entweder bergauf oder bergab und das is beides nix zum grundlage machen.
rennrad is da schon deutl. lustiger, ausserdem weckts dann im frühjahr den Hunger auf trails


----------



## mauntenbeiker (27. Februar 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> auf der straße isses deutlich einfacher effizient zu trainiern.
> mit dem mtb wüsst ich hier nicht (spessart) wie ich z.b. 5std grundlage machen sollte am stück...



...indem du einfach da fährst, wo du mit deinem rr auch lang düst


----------



## Hugo (27. Februar 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...indem du einfach da fährst, wo du mit deinem rr auch lang düst



wieso sollte ich sowas tun?!
dafür is das rennrad da, geht viel schneller=> macht mehr spass


----------



## mauntenbeiker (27. Februar 2006)

....ja klar - wenn man ein rennrad sein eigen nennt 

ich dachte halt die frage war so gemeint wie "...brauche ich ein rr oder kann ich auch mit dem mtb grundlage trainieren?"


----------



## Hugo (27. Februar 2006)

selbst dann wenn ich noch keins hätte würd ich das nicht tun.
übermässiger reifenverschleiss, kassette, kette, kettenblätter....
ja klar reifen kann man wechseln, aber andauernd wechseln nervt auch, und n neuer laufradsatz mit neuer kassette, reifen, kette und kettenblätter...für das geld bekommt man schon n billiges rennrad


----------



## KaschmirKönig (27. Februar 2006)

ich fahre grundlage mit meinem cross.

hätte ich nur mtb oder rr zur verfügung würde ich das rr nehmen, macht mehr spaß.


----------



## Mad Maz (27. Februar 2006)

Ich fahr inzwischen auch relativ viel RR. Hätte ich nie gedacht, aber seit ich ein billiges Rennrad gekauft habe, verwende ich ich es recht häufig und es macht auch noch ziemlich Spass.

Also Fazit: GA-Trainige geht mit dem mtb genau so, aber mit dem rr ist man flotter unterwegs und hat ein bischen Abwechslung.

@KaschmirKönig
Wie fährt sich denn Cyclocrosser auf der Straße? Wenn da Rennradreifen draufmacht sind dann die Unterschiede noch groß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Sputnik (27. Februar 2006)

Mal abgesehen das ein RR total unkomfortabel ist, weil man jede Asphaltunebenheit bemerkt ist son RR bestimmt nicht schlechter oder besser für GA-Training. Ich kann wegen meinem Rücken kein RR mehr fahren. Deshalb nur noch vollgefedert !!


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mein altes Starrbike zu dem Zweck etwas umgebaut. Semislicks drauf, damit kann ich auch mal einen Waldweg fahren, 2fach Kurbel 48-38 und 8fach Kassette 11-28. Dann hab ich am Lenker zusätzlich zu den schon vorhandenen Barends noch ein weiteres Paar mittig montiert, so dass man eine weitere Griffmöglichkeit hat und ggf. eine aerodynamischere Position einnehmen kann.
Mit dem Setup kann ich gut mit Rennrädern mithalten, kann aber dennoch 'ne Abkürzung durch den Wald nehmen. Für mich ein optimaler Kompromiss, zumal die 8fach Schaltung sehr Verschleissarm ist.

Grüße.


----------



## CSB (27. Februar 2006)

@ Deister-Biker



> habe zu dem thema mal ein interview in der bsn mit dem wolfram kurschart gelesen, aussage von ihm war, das er aus fun gründen nur noch mit dem mtb trainiert. und da der herr ja profi ist, muß das doch auch gut funktionieren.



Ich habe zu dem Thema mal ein Interview in der bike mit Roland Green gelesen, und der trainiert zu 70 % auf dem Rennrad. 
Und da der Typ mal XC Weltmeister war und Kurschat nicht ist Straßentraining mit dem RR besser, ätsch!!    



> für den trainingseffekt ist doch die gefahrene zeit in der entsprechenden pulsfrequenz wichtig oder irre ich ?



Nein da irrst du dich nicht.
Ich denke mal ob RR oder MTB (oder beides) ist wurscht, hauptsache man fährt immer schon fleißig und brav und regelmäßig wie das Häschen in der Energiser Werbung.
Ein Tipp noch: Training das keinen Spaß macht ist drei bis viermal effektiver als Herkömmliches


----------



## xcbiker88 (27. Februar 2006)

Grundlagentraining mit MTB oder RR ist eigentlich das selbe nur dass wenn man ein Rennrad hat das Bike nicht so leidet (Reifen, kleine Rizzel, ...). Außerdem sitzt man auf einem Rennrad über mehrere Stunden entspannter weil der Lenker mehr Griffmöglichkeiten bietet.


----------



## Randy Andy (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich kann euch da wärmstens die Speedcitys von Mavic empfehlen. Ist n 28" MTB Laufradsatz. 26" Läufräder rauß und die 28" rein!
Ich hatte einfach im Frühjahr immer den totalen Stress nach ca. 4-5000GA1-KM auf´s MTB zu steigen und dort dann die gleiche Leistung wie auf dem Renner zu bringen. Seit ich die Speedcitys habe, fahr ich die den ganzen Winter und bin kein deut langsamer als meine Rennradkolegen. Zudem sind die Teile super praktisch für´s Trainingslager. Hier brauchst Du dann keine zwei Fahrräder mitnehmen. Ich pack hier lediglich mein MTB mit den 26" Laufrädern ein und zusätzlich die Speedcity´s. 
Aus eins macht zwei!!!

Grüße

Randy


----------



## Hugo (27. Februar 2006)

Randy Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Seit ich die Speedcitys habe, fahr ich die den ganzen Winter und bin kein deut langsamer als meine Rennradkolegen




adnn sind die entweder schei*** langsam, oder du verdammt schnell
wer meint mim mtb egal mit welchen reifen auch nur annähern so schnell auf der strasse unterwegs zu sein wie mit nem anständigen renner ist sich auch sicher dass n golf 1,4 genauso schnell is wie n Ferrari F430


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (27. Februar 2006)

Man merkt auf jeden Fall aufgrund solcher Statements, dass Hugo im Besitz eines Rennrads ist!  

Grüße.


----------



## Randy Andy (28. Februar 2006)

@ Hugo

Hey Schätzchen,

da hast Du glaub ich was falsch verstanden. Ich bastel mir nicht irgend welche Reifen auf meinen Bock sondern 28" Laufräder! 
Die Watt die aus meinen Beinen kommt und der gleiche Radumfang wie bei einem Renner bringen nun mal die gleiche Geschwindigkeit!
Aber nur mal so am Rande. Gab es letzes jahr nicht so ne hitzige diskusion bez. 26" und 28" auf MTB Rennen? Und hat nicht unser schweizer Freund Vogel beim SwissPowerCup alle mit 28" nass gemacht?

Hugo, versuchs selber mal, Du wirst überrascht sein. 

Grüße

Randy


----------



## Monday (28. Februar 2006)

um noch mal eins klar zu stellen, ein rennrad ist bei mir vorhanden.

nur macht das training auf dem roadbike null spaß. ich find´s ******* wenn man über die landstraße fährt, von autofahrern ausgebremst wir die dazu noch wild huben, ständig vor einen bremsen und wild auf den total kaputten radweg zeigen. mit einem MTB, mit einem 2. laufradsatz und slicks könnte man aber auch in ruhe über den radweg fahren.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (28. Februar 2006)

cross ist bei mir ein 28" mountainbike, siehe fotos 

das hat den vorteil wenn man doch mal in den wald oder auf einen radweg fahren mag keine plattenangst haben muss


----------



## Hugo (28. Februar 2006)

das is schwachsinn
die leistung die aus deinen beinen kommt is mit 26 und 28zoll gleich und entsprechend die geschwindigkeit
schonmal was von aerodynamik gehört?
mim renner lässt sich bequem auch über längere strecken in der ebene n +30 schnitt fahrn, mim zeitfahrrad problemlos +35...wenn der unterschied schon so gravierend ist (bei nem fahrer mit rund 1,8m körpergröße und 70kg gewicht entspricht beides einer leistung von ca 200W) willst du mir allen ernstes erzählen dass du da mim mtb mithalten kannst???
        

ma sehn, vielleicht wir faris ja nächstes jahr auf hawai mim mtb antreten, oder ulle bei der tour...natürlich mit 28zoll laufrädern   

das erklärt auch wieso crossräder schneller sind als mtb`s wenns die strecke zulässt....es sind die 28zoll laufräder, denn wie schatzebobbes randyandy feststellte hängt die geschwindigkeit bei gleichbleibender leistung einzig und allein vom radumfang ab...hej...vielleicht könnten wir so ja n perpetuum mobile baun...ein rad mit unendlich großen reifen....müsste dann ja auch unenendlich schnell sein   

oh man....ibist echt spinner

als kleiner tip....mess doch einfach ma den radumfang deines neuen laufradsatzes und im vergleich dazu einen 26zöller mit normalen reifen in 1,75


----------



## Edith L. (28. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hab ich am Lenker zusätzlich zu den schon vorhandenen Barends noch ein weiteres Paar mittig montiert,....
> Grüße.



Haste mal ein Foto?


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Februar 2006)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Haste mal ein Foto?



Sicher:







Hier gings doch mal um Grundlagentraining und nicht darum, mit was man schneller ist. Man ist eben mit einem (umgebauten) MTB flexibler und man kann auf der Strasse mithalten, dass ist für mich das Entscheidende.

Grüße.


----------



## Edith L. (28. Februar 2006)

Jep, merci!


----------



## KaschmirKönig (28. Februar 2006)

da finde ich keilis lenker schöner und aerodynamischer


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Februar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> da finde ich keilis lenker schöner und aerodynamischer


Meiner hat 12,50 Euro gekostet, dafür darf man keilis Lenker evtl. mal kurz anfassen  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (28. Februar 2006)

der lenker mit beiden bar-end paaren für 12,50 ?


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Februar 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> der lenker mit beiden bar-end paaren für 12,50 ?



Restekiste + freundliches Gesicht  

Grüße.


----------



## Hugo (28. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> und man kann auf der Strasse mithalten, .
> 
> Grüße.



eben genau das is der punkt
mithalten mit andern mtb-fahrern ja, mithalten mit rennradfahrern um z.b. gemeinsam zu trainiern?
nur wenn die deutl. langsamer sind als man selbst


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Februar 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> eben genau das is der punkt
> mithalten mit andern mtb-fahrern ja, mithalten mit rennradfahrern um z.b. gemeinsam zu trainiern?
> nur wenn die deutl. langsamer sind als man selbst



Sehe ich nicht so. So gravierend sind die Unterschiede nicht und selbst wenn ein Rennradfahrer stärker ist, dann fährt dieser halt länger im Wind. Natürlich kommt man nicht auf einen Nenner, wenn ein Rennradprofi mit einem MTB Fahrer trainiert, der sonst nur CTF's fährt, aber bei der Konstellation spielen andere Faktoren als das Rad die entscheidende Rolle. Nochmal, hier gehts um GA Training und dieses fährt man sinnvollerweise entweder alleine oder mit etwa gleichstarken Kumpels, ich finde, zu dem Zweck braucht man sich nicht extra ein Rennrad anzuschaffen.

Grüße.


----------



## S-Rico (28. Februar 2006)

Hellöchen,

Also meiner Meinung nach kann man mitm MTB und 28" Laufrädern wie mitm RR GA trainieren.Das geht selbst mit 26" und Slicks.
Denn es geht ja schließlich darum ohne Ende Kilometer zu bolzen und solange die Kiste schön leicht rollt macht das auch mitm Mounti Spaß.

also viel Spaß bei Kilometerfressen
Rico


----------



## Randy Andy (1. März 2006)

@ HUGO

Hallo Hugo,

mir ist das schon klaar das die Aerodynamik ne ganz große Rolle spielt. Deshalb fahr ich auf der Bahn ja auch meinen FES Plastik Bomber. Schade das ich dieses Jahr Senioren fahren muß, denn sonnst hätt ich nur für dich beim nächsten Bundesligalauf die Laufräder eingespannt und Du hättest mir dann die Zeitdifferenz zwischen mir und dir errechnen dürfen!  

Aber es ging hier ja primär um GA1 bzw. GA2 Training! 

So ich bin jetzt rauß, ich muß jetzt Arbeiten. Mein Rad ruft!!!

Andy


----------



## kawa (3. März 2006)

@Hugo


.. und warum soll man damit langsam sein 










..und führn 30iger Rollerschnitt   reichts doch allemal


----------



## Randy Andy (4. März 2006)

Danke KAWA!

Randy


----------



## checky (21. März 2006)

Ich halte ein RR auch nicht für zwingend.
Ob man mit nem RR effektiver trainieren kann liegt ganz sicher & letztendlich an dem Fahrer selbst und ganz sicher nicht am Untersatz.

Ich selber hatte in meiner MTB Zeit 3 RR und bei jedem habe ich nach nem halben Jahr (oder so) festgestellt, dass es nur noch rumsteht. Selbst wenn ich mit dem MTB GA fahre, so ist die Zeit & der Puls entscheidend & mehr nicht. Ich habe mich mit dem RR oft genug geärgert, dass ich unbekannte & gerade entdeckte nette Wege oder Trails nicht mal eben abfahren konnte um zu schauen ob sich lohnt was da so vielversprechend aussieht. Mit dem MTB halt kein Problem & das ich mit dem MTB einiges an KM weniger mache & das der Schnitt 2-3 Km/h weniger ist interessiert mich nicht.
Für mich machts MTB einfach mehr Spass, ist vielseitiger & deswegen habe ich kein RR mehr. Ich fahre GA auch viel auf Waldwegen, den hier so bekannten Niederrheinrouten etc... und da sind oftmals auch Wege dabei die mit dem RR eine qual wären, fürs schnell bereifte MTB aber gerade richtig sind.
Ausserdem geht mir das Holterdiepolter & das ständige gucken nach der Bodenbeschaffenheit beim RR fahren auf den Keks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (21. März 2006)

kawa schrieb:
			
		

> @Hugo
> 
> 
> .. und warum soll man damit langsam sein
> ...



weil dein oberkörper wie ein wind im segel steht im vergleich zu nem renner
was glaubst du wieso beim zeitfahrn zeitfahrräder und keine mountainbikes verwendet werden?! konnte bislang immer noch keiner beantworten


----------



## checky (21. März 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> weil dein oberkörper wie ein wind im segel steht im vergleich zu nem renner
> was glaubst du wieso beim zeitfahrn zeitfahrräder und keine mountainbikes verwendet werden?! konnte bislang immer noch keiner beantworten



Ist das bezüglich dem Trainingseffekt nicht völlig egal ?
Und mit dem MTB in einer RR Gruppe mitzufahren ist nun wirklich nicht das Problem. Es geht erst dann nicht mehr wenn die RR-Jungs Sprints anziehen, dann reicht die Übersetzung einfach nicht mehr aus.
Klar bleibt ein RR unter Laborbedingungen immer diese 2-3 Km/h schneller, aber in der Gruppe ist der Leistungsunterschied meist so groß, das es dem MTB'ler nichts ausmacht.


----------



## Hugo (21. März 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das bezüglich dem Trainingseffekt nicht völlig egal ?
> Und mit dem MTB in einer RR Gruppe mitzufahren ist nun wirklich nicht das Problem. Es geht erst dann nicht mehr wenn die RR-Jungs Sprints anziehen, dann reicht die Übersetzung einfach nicht mehr aus.
> Klar bleibt ein RR unter Laborbedingungen immer diese 2-3 Km/h schneller, aber in der Gruppe ist der Leistungsunterschied meist so groß, das es dem MTB'ler nichts ausmacht.



is doch scheiss egal.
hättest das quote gelesen wüsstes um was es geht


----------



## dubbel (21. März 2006)

will man gegeneinander fahren, braucht man ein RR, 
zum fahren in der gruppe nicht.


----------



## Hugo (21. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> will man gegeneinander fahren, braucht man ein RR,
> zum fahren in der gruppe nicht.



will man gegeneinander fahrn braucht man ein zeitfahrrad

wo stecktn antiram...der hat doch so schöne tabellen parat in denen steht wie viel watt der durchschnittliche MTBèr aufbringen muss um ne geschwindigkeit zu halten, und wie viel im gegensatz dazu n rennradler, und wie groß die ersparnis im windschatten ist usw. usf.


----------



## Monday (21. März 2006)

@ all danke für die vielen antworten

das für den trainingseffekt nur die gefahrene zeit und der pulsbereich wichtig ist war mir klar. mir ging es in ersterlinie um eure erfahrungen beim training auf der straße.

werde mich jetzt doch von meinen renner trennen und mir dafür einen laufradsatz für die straße kaufen.

hat jemand tipps? oder erfahrungen mit mavics "speedcity" laufrädern??ß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mwulf (21. März 2006)

Noch n Tipp, wenn euch die kleinen Ritzel verschleißen: Die kann man einzeln nachkaufen und für mein 15T Ritzel für ne 8er-XT-Kassette habe ich bei Rose nur 2,90 Bezahlt. Da war dann der Versand von 3,95 Euro teurer ... bei meinem Händler hätte mich der Spass irgendwas um die 15 Euro gekostet.


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2006)

gibts die speedcity auch für felgenbremsen


----------



## Hugo (2. April 2006)

wenn du felgenbremsen findest die dir das zoll differenz wieder ausgleichen kannste jeden x-beliebigen rennradlaufradsatz nehmen....die 5mm achsbreitenunterschied werden dich nich umbringen


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2006)

ok ok war zugegeben ne blöde frage


----------



## Randy Andy (3. April 2006)

@ [email protected]

Mavic bietet einen Adapter von 26" auf 28" an.

@ HUGO

Beim Zeitfahren werden keine Rennräder sondern Zeitfahrräder verwendet!!!
Und von wegen "Segel im Wind", wenn Du mal die Oberrohrlänge deines Renners und des deines MTB messen würdest dann würdest Du erstaunliches feststellen. 

Grüße


----------



## Hugo (3. April 2006)

is doch genau das was ich geschrieben hab mit dem zeitfahrrad 

dass das oberrohr meines rennrads kürzer ist als das meines mtbs is mir nix neues, aber der lenker und die sti`s am rennrad bringen locker flockig in kombination mit dem vorbau nochma 22-25cm, am mtb is in der regel bei rund 10cm vorbaulänge schluss...und dann haben wir doch wieder n segel im wind, und keine angst, ich fahr auch am mtb mit 13cm sattelüberhöhung...also nix mit rentnerposition.
die persöhnl. erfahrung zeigt nur einfach dass man mit nem mtb auch mit slicks und windschatten bei gleichstarken fahrern auf dem rennrad wirklich probleme bekommt wenn man zusammen trainiern will, weil man einfach deutl. mehr kraft braucht um das tempo mit zu gehn...einer der gründe wieso ich dann letztlich doch aufs rennrad umgestiegen bin....und siehe da, plötzlich klappts auch wieder mit dem gruppentraining


----------



## Dr.Dos (4. April 2006)

Training ist ausschließlich Kopfsache. Der eine braucht ein spezielles Rad, um sich quälen zu können (ja, auch Grundlage wird irgendwann zur Qual), dem anderen ists völlig schnuppe.

Wenn ich GA fahren will, kann ich das mit jedem Rad auf jeder Strecke. Ideal isses aber nunmal auf dem RR und bei flacher Strecke. Aber auch intensives Training geht mit dem RR viel präziser, das muss jedem klar sein.

Es ist nunmal nicht jedermanns(fraus) Sache, mit dicken Reifen bei Wind und einem 22er Schnitt abzulähmen. Dann doch lieber sanft auf schmalen Rennreifen mit perfekter Übersetzung und Sitzposition dahin gleiten.

Übrigens sollte das GA Training bereits Ende Februar abgeschlossen sein.


----------



## dubbel (4. April 2006)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich GA fahren will, kann ich das mit jedem Rad auf jeder Strecke.


... in jeder gruppe?


----------



## hubabuba (4. April 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> .. wie ein wind im segel steht ...



Und immer neu für Offenes sein und auf keinen Fall den Sand in den Kopf stecken.


----------



## Hugo (4. April 2006)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich GA fahren will, kann ich das mit jedem Rad auf jeder Strecke. Ideal
> 
> Übrigens sollte das GA Training bereits Ende Februar abgeschlossen sein.



wie dubbel schon bemerkte, gruppentraining hängt nicht allein vom kopf ab wenn alle in den für sie richtigen bereichen trainiern wollen.

und wann grundlagentraining abgeschlossen sein muss hängt dann doch von ein paar mehr faktoren ab als dem kalendermonat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (5. April 2006)

na wenn es aber so genau genommen wird  dann muß man eh sagen, dass wirklich sinnvolles Grundlagentraining nur alleine stattfinden kann  (was natürlich völliger Blödsinn ist).

Also ich fahre auch immer wieder, quasi das ganze Jahr durch Grundlagen. Zwar nicht nur im untersten Bereich (der imho eher im Winter abgehandelt werden sollte & was Dr.Dos wohl auch meinte) aber dennoch Grundlagen.


----------



## Dr.Dos (5. April 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ... in jeder gruppe?


Ich hab Angst, wenn Typen mit MTBs in der Gruppe mitfahren wollen, die sind in der Regel eine Gefahrenquelle. Kommt zum Glück nur selten vor...


----------



## Monday (16. April 2006)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab Angst, wenn Typen mit MTBs in der Gruppe mitfahren wollen, die sind in der Regel eine Gefahrenquelle. Kommt zum Glück nur selten vor...




Weil die MTBler ihr Rad besser unter Kontrolle haben als die RTF-Opi´s 

Früher wurde nur vor Triathleten in der Gruppe gewarnt


----------



## Dr.Dos (18. April 2006)

MTB'er können sich mangels Erfahrung häufig nicht in der Gruppe bewegen - auf dem MTB oder auf dem Straßenrad. Außerdem ist die Fahrphysik eines MTB grundsätzlich unterschiedlich zum RR.

Und dass MTB'er die bessere Fahrtechnik haben, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Das sage ich als (Ex-) MTB'er mit 4 Saisons DH-Erfahrung bis hinzu DM und Weltcup...


----------



## kimpel (18. April 2006)

vieleicht sollte man zwischen "mtb-fahrtechnik"(mal alle arten in einen mixer) und "rr-fahrtechnik" unterscheiden, denn auf der strasse fährt man(und muss man auch) anderster als im gelände, außerdem werf ich mal die these in den raum, die auf eigenen erfahrungen beruht, das auch ein grpßteil der rr'ler nicht gescheit auf der strasse fahren können.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. April 2006)

Meine Beobachtungen zeigen mir daß MTBler gruppenorientierter und kommunikativer denken und lenken als Rennradfahrer. Eine Ansammlung als Gruppe von MTBler hat auch nur selten etwas rivalisierendes, wie man es bei diversen RTFs unter Rennradfahrern beobachten kann. Beim typischen Rennradfahrer handelt es sich bei der Vielzahl der Hobbyathleteten doch nicht selten oft um einen Einzelfahrer, der nicht die Gruppe sucht. Ich habe selten eine gut funktionierende Gruppe gesehen unter Rennradfahrern.

Dadurch, daß ein MTBler oft die ideale Linie im offroad-terrain suchen muss, wage ich auch zu behaupten, daß hier ein anspruchsvolleres, den indiv. Umständen angepasstes Fahren erlernt wird. Diese resultierenden Fähigkeiten wie Wendigkeit, Ausweichen, Springen etc. sind bei mir schon sehr positiv in meine Frühjahrs-Rennradphase eingeflossen. Auch eine gewisse Abhärtung und Wetterunabhängigkeit verdanke ich dem MTBlen.

GA1-2 kann ich genauso auf dem Rennrad wie auf dem Mountainbike machen...das hängt alles vom Profil ab bzw. vom speed und der Kontrolle...ich finde MTBlen weitaus anspruchsvoller, da hier die Intensitäten öfter wechseln.

Der Umstieg vom RRad aufs MTB ist jedenfalls viel härter als andersrum...eigene Erfahrung


----------



## Dr.Dos (18. April 2006)

Ich will keinen "Krieg" oder irgendwelche Konkurrenz anzetteln, wirklich nicht. Ich bin Lizenz Straße, Cyclocross, XC und DH gefahren und alles ist auf seine Art schwierig und faszinierend.

Aber eins ist sicher: GA geht am besten mit dem RR und MP3-Player und im Winter, wenns draussen so richtig schaisse ist, in einer guten Gruppe von Rennfahrern.


----------



## Einheimischer (18. April 2006)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will keinen "Krieg" oder irgendwelche Konkurrenz anzetteln, wirklich nicht.



Dann solltes du solche Äusserungen:



			
				Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab Angst, wenn Typen mit MTBs in der Gruppe mitfahren wollen, die sind in der Regel eine Gefahrenquelle.



oder solche:



			
				Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> MTB'er können sich mangels Erfahrung häufig nicht in der Gruppe bewegen - auf dem MTB oder auf dem Straßenrad.



vieleicht lassen?

Grüße.


----------



## Dr.Dos (18. April 2006)

Das sind halt meine Beobachtungen. Fährst Du Rennrad? Viel? Rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (18. April 2006)

was hat das damit zu tun?
welche RR-fahrer sind die guten? die die viel bzw. rennen fahren?


----------



## Dr.Dos (18. April 2006)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein bisschen einschlägige Erfahrung zur Beurteilung eines Umstands nicht unwichtig ist. Aber lasst mal stecken, MTB'er sind super und fahren besser.


----------



## drivingghost (18. April 2006)

Dass man mit einem MTB mit Slicks langsamer als mit einem RR ist, zumindest wie schon geschrieben für das miteinander fahren und nicht gegeneinander, bezweifele ich. Bei uns im Verein gibt es einige Mitglieder, die mit MTB und Slicks zur Ausfahrt antreten. Die fahren das Tempo mit, führen die Gruppe im Wechsel ebenso an, wie alle anderen auch und halten ihren Pulsbereich. 
Wenn ich auf dem Rennrad Oberlenker fahre, ist meine Sitzposition kaum anders als die auf dem MTB. Und Unterlenker greife ich nur bei Sprints in Einerreihe oder wenn ich abwärts richtig schnell fahren möchte.

Zur Fahrtechnik: Meine Meinung ist die, dass Mountainbiker die bessere Fahrtechnik und Radkontrolle haben als Rennradfahrer. Ausnahmen gibt es sicherlich auch; und das Fahren im Pulk, Lenker an Lenker ist sicher auch nicht gerade das bevorzugte Gebiet bei Geländeradfahrern. Aber bei Rennstarts, gerade bei großen Marathons wird auch Körper an Körper gekeilt was das Zeug hält. 
Und Triatholon-Radler, vor denen graut es mir am meisten. Wir haben da schon einige auf der Sraße getroffen, sind mit ihnen ins Gespräch gekommen. Von denen, die wir bisher trafen, hatte es wirklich keiner drauf, in der Gruppe eng an eng nebeneinander und mit wenig Abstand zum Vordermann zu fahren. 



Ihr dürft prügeln.


----------



## Dr.Dos (18. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Und Triatholon-Radler...


Skandal...


----------



## Einheimischer (18. April 2006)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind halt meine Beobachtungen. Fährst Du Rennrad? Viel? Rennen?



Ich wollte dich lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass dein Vorhaben, keinen "Krieg" anzuzetteln u.U. an solchen Aussagen scheitern wird. Was nun meine Fahrgewohnheiten damit zu tun haben, ist mir nicht ganz klar. Wenn du aber den Thread verfolgt hast, ist dir sicher aufgefallen, dass ich mein Grundlagentrainig mit einem umgebauten alten MTB mache, woraus man schliesen könnte, dass ich kein Rennrad besitze, und da sie mich mit der Möhre nicht an Strassenrennen teilnehmen lassen...  
Grundsätzlich ist es doch so, dass es in jedem "Lager" solche und solche gibt und sich nichts Gegenseitig ausschliest. Ich bin mir sicher, es gibt irgendwo jemanden, der sowohl gut RR, als auch MTB fahren kann und nebenbei auch bei Triathlons eine gute Figur macht, vlt. sogar sich noch seinen Lebensunterhalt im Zirkus als Einradfahrer verdient.
Eigentlich hat das aber alles reichlich wenig mit "Grundlagentraining MTB vs. Roady" zu tun! 

Grüße.


----------



## Dr.Dos (19. April 2006)

Thread bedeutet Faden, Strang und diese MTB-in-einer-RR-Gruppe-Geschichte war eben einer dieser berühmt-berüchtigten Seitenstränge...

Aber ich bin froh, dass die MTB'er jetzt noch eine Gruppe gefunden haben, die noch schlimmer ist, als sie und auf die sie verächtlich hinab blicken können.


P.S. Nur Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

